# Turtle breed



## MrElectricity (Jul 25, 2008)

We have inherited a young this season turtle he is less that 50mm shell diameter and was kept in a 2 foot tank so I assume he is under 12 months old and not stunted. It has been a very long time since I kept turtles and back then they were only Eastern Long Necks. I need a little help to identify him as I don't know if he is a Saw Shell or a Murray Short Neck. Once identified I will better be able to care for him. Also I will need to ask about licencing, what is required and who do I apply to? Sorry about the poor quality pic as the little fellow just wont stay still long enough for the photo despite it being winter.


----------



## carkat (Jul 25, 2008)

It depends on what state you live in, usually you need to have a permit/ licence and your turtle should come from a licenced trader/breeder.


----------



## MrElectricity (Jul 25, 2008)

I am keen to do it right, I live in NSW. What about the ID Saw or Murray?


----------



## carkat (Jul 25, 2008)

I've not kept saw -shelled turtles. however the juvenile turtle should have a serrated edge on its shell and its plastron (underneath part of its shell) should have distinct marking.

Your turtle looks more like the Murray River turtle.

Its a bit tricky to photograph those little turtles.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 25, 2008)

I haven't seen a saw shell but your lil dude doesn't look quite right for a short neck. I might be wrong though.
Pic is short neck on left, long neck on right.


----------



## springerduck (Jul 25, 2008)

It has a broad shell and a long neck?


----------



## MrElectricity (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks heaps I will go with the assumption that it's a Murray. I will Post a pic of the turtle tank we come up with. Should I contact National Parks and Wild Life about a licence.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 25, 2008)

That is not a long neck springerduck. These are long necks. There is quite a difference. I am now sure your turt is a Saw shell MrE..........:lol: I think! 
PS The head is different & the shell is more jagged at the back. I have a pic of a short neck head somewhere...I'll look for it.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a Short neck. Does it help??


----------



## MrElectricity (Jul 25, 2008)

The head sure looks like a short neck but the shell has a saw tooth look at the back and is quite ridged in the centre. I tried a couple of more pics but just can't get close enough for good focus.


----------



## MrElectricity (Jul 25, 2008)

Does the shell get smoother as they get older?


----------



## kakariki (Jul 25, 2008)

Look at the rear of your turtle He has very defined jags wheras my short neck does not. Yours is also a darker colour and the sections on the shell [ sorry, I don't know what they are called ] are different. And it looks as if they are both roughly the same size.


----------



## MrElectricity (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks so much kakariki, I will have to check out a breeder I have found at Guildford that has sort necks, or at lease a visit to my vet would be good too.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 26, 2008)

Could you let me know what you find out please? You have got me curious now! Cheers...


----------



## Kitah (Jul 26, 2008)

does look like a little murray to me. The baby sawshells ive seen dont have that white/creamy yellow stripe from the corner of their mouth, and the baby murrays i have seen do have a serrated shell towards the back which usually seems to grow out as they get older. I am not an ID expert though


----------



## bump73 (Jul 26, 2008)

If you call National parks they most likely wont let you keep it if it isn't already on a licence, they'll assume it was wild caught. As far as i know there is no way to get a licence and just add it on without having the details of the person you got it off including their licence number..

Ben


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi MrElectricity,

There is a list of Requirements on my web site which includes a link to the Licensing section of the DECC site.

You'll probably find some answers in the FAQ section as well.

This site http://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au/ will be launched in the next 48 hours or so. You'll be able to get all the help you need from there.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## -Peter (Jul 26, 2008)

macquarii, not native to Sydney. Not well fed, quite thin, definately not a hatchling from this year.


----------



## carkat (Jul 26, 2008)

Hatchlings from a variety of turtles have that raised ridge going down their back - both freshwater and marine turtles. As they grow their shell changes - flattens, smooths out.


----------



## MrElectricity (Jul 26, 2008)

Got a 2 foot tank today with heater and light etc it used to have an Oscar living in it but now it will be an interesting Turtle tank


----------



## MrElectricity (Jul 26, 2008)

Found a pic on the site by a great guy at Hornsby that call his place Turtle town, any way I think this pic confirms our turtle is a Murray as he identifies his as a juvenile Murray short neck.


----------



## Pinkenbah (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks like a Murray river short-neck turtle to me.


----------



## carkat (Jul 27, 2008)

That's an impressive set-up that's on the 'Turtle-town' website. I'm envious of that set-up for turtles.

Even if you don't get to keep your turtle you may want to buy one through a pet-shop or a breeder, once you have a licence. The good thing about the licence is that you are able to keep a good variety of reptiles.


----------



## MrElectricity (Jul 27, 2008)

-Peter said:


> macquarii, not native to Sydney. Not well fed, quite thin, definately not a hatchling from this year.



I now understand a Macquarii is a Murray River Short Neck.


----------

